
Amazon Aurora and Amazon RDS for PostgreSQL Are Now HIPAA-Eligible Services - sciurus
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/11/amazon-aurora-and-amazon-rds-for-postgresql-are-now-hipaa-eligible-services/
======
gregmac
I don't work in healthcare, but I have friends that do, and they tell me war
stories of dealing with top-level IT executives that say things like "We don't
allow unsecure browsers like Chrome or Firefox; only IE8 is allowed". It
sounded like even using a SaaS service for some non-critical software was a
big challenge.

How much acceptance now is there in the healthcare world to use cloud services
like AWS?

~~~
kurttheviking
I work at a company that delivers enterprise healthcare solutions built using
AWS I am happy to report things are getting better. We are subject to a
variety of audit and compliance processes but many of them are clearly
designed around on-prem solutions. In any case, IE8 remains extraordinarily
common. What's more common, however, is IE9/IE10 running in IE8 compat mode.

